# Driving Gloves?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Question for you all..

How many of you wear driving gloves when driving? And by this, I mean, gloves for "steering wheel grip" purposes or similer purposes, not, "my hands are cold in the winter" purposes. Like.. how many of you wear driving gloves 12 months a year?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I got my drivers license 45 years ago and have never had the need to wear driving gloves.

Bare hands offer the best control and provide a feel driving gloves cannot.

The real reason for so-called pro drivers promoting gloves for everyday drivers is strictly profit motivated.

There are some vehicles where gloves are an asset, but they are either high tech racing machines or heavy construction machines.

Anytime I see a BMW or a Mercedes driver wearing gloves there can only be one reason.

In winter, their heaters are inoperative. In summer they're simply dorks.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I have enough trouble with the geek image, let alone wear driving gloves and prove it.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

SINC said:


> I got my drivers license 45 years ago and have never had the need to wear driving gloves.
> 
> Bare hands offer the best control and provide a feel driving gloves cannot.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Driving Gloves?

No Just an old Magic Wagon.

Driving gloves, dosen't sound like a good idea to me. 

Although gloves probably give good mileage but they have no real torque or horsepower ... since the horse that supplied them is long since deceased.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, I wear string-back, leather-palmed, driving gloves.
And a tweed, snap-brim cap.
And a silk scarf.
And calf-high driving boots.
And leather-rimmed goggles.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I thought of getting driving gloves. Not because I think I drive a kick ass sports car, but sometimes on long drives, my hands get really sweaty, so its a bit uncomfortable, so if there were gloves with good absorbency, and provided adequate venting, I'd be interested, though I haven't really looked very hard. 

Riding a motorcycle, I wouldn't dream of riding without them.

vince


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

scootsandludes said:


> I thought of getting driving gloves. Not because I think I drive a kick ass sports car, but sometimes on long drives, my hands get really sweaty, so its a bit uncomfortable, so if there were gloves with good absorbency, and provided adequate venting, I'd be interested, though I haven't really looked very hard.
> 
> Riding a motorcycle, I wouldn't dream of riding without them.
> 
> vince


Seriously though, you might try wearing bicycle gloves for driving. Bike gloves are designed with perspiration as a consideration.

_And why is it that we *drive* a car, but we *ride* a bicycle?_


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I wear driving gloves, because i drive so hardcore on the road, i sometimes get blisters on my palm and fingers.




Just kidding


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

When ever I see a driver wearing gloves I want to drive them off the road.
Why would one need gloves? It's not a race. Some nice winter gloves are ok untill the car warms up, but that's it.


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

I got a pair for Xmas a decade ago and I don't know where it is now. Just don't have the time or the patience to put it on and take it off. Most days, I'm too busy buckling up the kids and running late for one practice or another to even deal with driving gloves.

Hmm, my be I'll try them on while putting my lead foot to the pedal on my professional MadCatz steering wheel when doing the course on GT4 .... do you think I'll crash any less?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Would be practical if you have a car like on Trailer Park Boys. Open top or no wind screen. As far as sweating how about one of those fuzzy steering wheel covers as popularized on TPB. Just as cooooool!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

you want to keep your hands nice and soft for the mini, err, i mean the missus? 

/joking


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Personally, I don't drive, but if I did, I would be all about the driving gloves. Why? Because I am a big fan of such acessories. I like my hats, ties, cuff-links that I wear on an everyday, causal basis (although never all together, that'd be WAY too much). Driving gloves would be just another one. And I don't care what you people say, I still think that they are cool  .


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, about as cool as ties and cuff-links!


----------

